# Homemade dovetail jig



## Clint Mason (Jun 12, 2007)

I am an after work and weekend recreational woodworker. I like to learn safe and efficient ways to do projects. This is a very cool site...Clint


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you, Clint. Welcome to the best forum on the internet. (At least we think so, but then we are prejudiced )


----------



## tom carey (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Clint and Tom.


----------



## Clint Mason (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you for the note. It seems all I do on this site is read. There are so many interesting things hear. All you have to do is look around and you can find all the answers to your questions and answers to questions you never had...Clint


----------

